# Cali did it!



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

We passed the Delta Society Therapy pet partners evaluation today.
I'm so proud of Cali. She is just 17 months old.

I was a bit surprised that she passed the first time, since she acted so skittish in the class this summer.
But we practiced and she got it right!

I think people will love having her visit them. She's so friendly and such a cutie.

Now to do all the necessary paperwork.........


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats to Cali! That's great and I'm sure it will be such an awarding experience for you both!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

How excellent for you amd Cali! It's such important and rewarding work!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That's awesome!
Carole


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Cali!!!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*great news*

Where will her first assignment be? Lucky those who get to be her patients!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Cali! You will love doing therapy work with her. I think Havanese are the perfect breed for this.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yippee!! That is awesome!
eace::whoo:eace::whoo:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations!! 

Can't wait to hear about her first adventures as a therapy doggie!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the good wishes @ Cali.

I have to do some lengthy paperwork to get her registered. We also need a vet visit for clearance ($$) and then in about a month, when she's official, she'll be able to visit.
I'll probably take her to the assisted living residence first.

As an afterthought, wonder why my vet wouldn't do it for a reduced fee, since she's current on everything etc. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I am so proud of both you!! This is quite an achievement and your therapy services will be so appreciated from those lucky people who meet you and Cali!! 
I am presently completeing the CGC program with Ricky before he can be considered in attending the therapy program...what does the criteria involve in order to be a therapy dog?? Were there classes or a program to attend and credentialing exam at the end?? I would love to hear about how it all happens!! Trish


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Trish,
The Delta evaluation is very similar to the CGC. 
The CGC has a final exercise that Delta dosen't have, i.e. the dog being left with another person when the handler/owner leaves the room.

If you pass the CGC, you would most likely pass the Delta.

I suggest you visit the Delta Society website and they will probably direct you to an evaluator or a class.
The National Capital Therapy Dogs Inc. is our local group that gives the Delta Society prep class and conducts the evaluation.
There are other therapy groups around the country. Probably your CGC group could tell you which ones are in your area.

By the way, I love the town of Westfield. Years ago, I used to drive through it all the time going from Connecticut to Massachusetts, to visit my family.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info...I am looking forward to this happening for Ricky next year!! It is a small world and it amazes me how paths cross especially with this FORUM!!!


----------

